# Kenpo in Bethesda, Maryland



## Bill Smith (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone interested in American Kenpo and lives in Montgomery Co. Maryland or surrounding area, we are located at the Holton-Arms School at 7303 River Road, Bethesda, MD 20817. Classes are Tuesdays and Thursdays from 6pm to 8:15pm.


----------

